# gentoo-sources user, docker needs aufs3. use aufs-sources?

## jeffk

I plan to try lxc-docker from tianon/docker-overlay. A dependency is aufs3, which does not appear to be in the gentoo-sources tree I currently use on ~amd64.

I'd prefer not to manually patch sources outside of portage's control, as suggested by lxc-docker dependency sys-fs/aufs3:

```
/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/aufs3-3_p20130821/temp/build.log

Messages for package sys-fs/aufs3-3_p20130821:

You need to apply a patch to your kernel to compile and run the aufs3 module

Either enable the kernel-patch useflag to do it with this ebuild

or apply /usr/share/doc/aufs3-3_p20130821/aufs3-standalone-base-combined.patch by hand

ERROR: sys-fs/aufs3-3_p20130821::gentoo failed (setup phase):

missing kernel patch, please apply it first

Call stack:

                 ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called pkg_setup

  aufs3-3_p20130821.ebuild, line  78:  Called die

The specific snippet of code:

die "missing kernel patch, please apply it first"

If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-fs/aufs3-3_p20130821::gentoo'`,

the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-fs/aufs3-3_p20130821::gentoo'`.

The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/aufs3-3_p20130821/temp/build.log'.

The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/aufs3-3_p20130821/temp/die.env'.

Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/aufs3-3_p20130821/temp/aufs3-standalone'

S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/aufs3-3_p20130821/work/aufs3-standalone'
```

Is the best method to use aufs-sources?

sys-kernel/aufs-sources-3.10.9:3.10.9

Is aufs-sources identical to gentoo-sources except for application of certain aufs patches?

Thanks,

Jeff

----------

## Matje

I use sys-fs/aufs3. It patches your existing kernel so you'll have to rebuild that but it works great for me.

----------

